# Starting a new tippler/high flier club and need help with your suggestions



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking of starting a tippler/high flier club locally here in the Fraser Valley of British Columbia. The objective is to have unified competition where fanciers can actually compete against each other. Currently there is no club organized even though there could be at the very least 50-60 fanciers initially, and that is not even through promoting the sport/advertising for new fanciers. But that estimate is really rough, there are a lot of backyard fanciers. 

But how do tippler competitions actually work?

Here is what I know:

- There are 2 types of competition
a. On the honour system, where your results may be accepted or not, but may not receive any formal recognition. Essentially, you time yourself. This is not what I'm hoping to do with the club, since some fanciers may cheat. 

b. Using a central timer. This is where one person times everyone's birds and everything is recorded. 

*I have two questions:*

*1.* But how does using a central timer work? Tipplers/high fliers can fly for hours, so how is it possible for one person to time everyones birds when the competition is usually a one day event? 

*2.* What positions are needed in a tippler/high flier club?

- president
- vice-president
- secretary
- central timer (how many timers and can they fly their birds?)


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. So are you saying that there is no club that anyone of your local tipplermen belong to? If you have an English Tippler, then i know of an internet club maybe they can help you find answers too. Also there is a highflyer/ tippler club also, on the net that i know of too. I think there is club in Canada called CNTU or NTU? 
To answer your question: a person who they call a judge, visits one loft at a time and sits there and records the competition birds of that loft until the birds land. Then another loft, another day. I am sure that the club would have to have many veteran flyers who would have to travel around and judge the competing club members' birds.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes there is the CNTU but none of their members are in British Columbia (mainly in Ontario). And it does not make sense to join them since we would still need to find our own timers. Essentially we have 4 communities with tippler/high flier interest: Mission, Abbotsford, Surrey, Vancouver (along with other neighboring cities such as Langley, Richmond, Burnaby, etc). 

It would be more effective if the club was local and the timers as well. 
What I can think of is having a timer for each community so the timers won't have to travel as much but more likely only in their own communities. 

Perhaps 1 timer for each community, and 1 additional back-up timer in case the birds fly for a long time?


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

The competition can be held for 2 days or even more depending on how many participants there are. The guys who will fly there birds on the 2nd day will time the first day and vice versa. But should have a few backup timers incase the numbers of participants are uneven on the day of the competition. Maybe the Abbotsford guys fly their birds on the first day and the surrey guys fly them on the 2nd.


----------

